# Weihnachts-Schriftzug gesucht



## MaxMara (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute!
Ich möchte mit PS einen "klassischen" Frohe Weihnachten! Schriftzug gestalten, den ich dann auf ein Familienbild raufklatsche und dann an div. Personen verschicken kann.
Den Schriftzug stell ich mir in etwa so vor: Rote Schrift mit weissem Rand auf einer grünen Fläche.
Da ich in PS leider nicht so fit bin, suche ich nach einem Tutorial oder ähnlichem. Hab schon ziemlich viel get aber noch nichts gefunden. ("Frohe Weihnachten" und ähnliches kommt in jedem Forum vor  )
Hoffe ihr könnt mir vielleicht weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank!

Christian


----------



## ink (22. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt sehr viel typische Weihnachtsschriftarten im Netz.
Die "Umrandung" sowie der Hintergrund ist auch fix gemacht.

http://www.theholidayspot.com/christmas/fonts/
http://home4christmas.com/cfonts.html
Die Links führen schonmal zu besagten Schriftarten

Einfach bei google Christmas Fonts eingeben und alles wird gefunden 

Hast du dir schonmal PS angeguckt?
So wegen Stroke (Umrandung) und Flächen und Verläufe?


edit: Falls du überhaupt keinen Plan hast du was anstellen sollst schreib nochmal, 
ansonsten bitte ich dich hier mal rein zu schauen.

http://www.informit.de/books/photoshop6_komp/data/start.htm


----------

